# the SOO 20X!!!



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

As I said before to Steve I was still focused on Steelhead. I am now offcially done with that (for now) and ready to trout fish and get ready for the big guys!!!

We made our annual trip up to the SOO for some action. I was told it was tough conditions and I was scared. So I made everyone pack all the fishing gear they had in-case we had to bail and do something else instead of chase steel. Luckily we worked for it and got some fish. 

Well it started off kinda sketchy because someone, not mentioning names (Rockey) left their passport at home. We got across the border after I threatened Canada with leaving him there!!!

We got our licenses and at that point two things happened. 

One, I found out that Canada is in the lead for promoting global warming because we saw 4 of these trucks driving around. yes that is an F-650










the second thing that happened is I landed the world record Brook Trout sorry didn't get the specs on it, but I caught it on a 0wt with 7x tippet!!!










We fished Friday night but were unable to get anything going on. Thats when the fear from above started to surface again.

We hit the water early Saturday morning with the fly rods and I was rewarded nicely.

Fish 1










For you rod in mouth guys










Fish 2










Fish 3










Fish 4










Fish 5










My brother was able to battle this Fresh water gator to the net!! The battle was long and hard but he concurred the beast!!










We played the game of fish then nap then fish again. It was really nice and we were able to get out of the sun for a while. We played around with spinners last year so we decided that this year we would go about fishing differently so we switched back and forth with the fly rods and spinning gear. The Spinning gear was a definite change!!!

When we hit the water my buddy Chris was able to land his first fish of the trip.


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

I was able to Land another on the fly rod and get a group photo incase it were to be our last shot.










We made our way from the fly rods and started throwing Home-made spinners. I was able to land my first Atlantic!!!! Great experience and an AWESOME fish!!



















A few casts later and I was able to land this little guy.










The morning was slow so my brother and I went for a walk. We found some little falls and made a photo opt so we could give it to mom so she could fill a picture frame.










The morning was pretty slow but we had a little luck.

Chris was able to bring one to the net.










I had hooked one and was fighting it down stream when we heard my brother yelling. We were able to net mine take the picture and get it in the water just in time to net his. Our first and only double for the trip.



















Chris was able to land one more that morning and then the fishing shut down so it was off for another nap!!!










After our nap we were back at it. We left the fly rods all together since we had a pretty slow morning and the sun was high and bright.

I switched up my spinner for a spoon and thats when the fun began. I had a nice fish on but it popped the hook before we could even see what it was. A few casts later I was able to net this Hen.


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

We moved down to another hole where we had been tossing for about a half hour, I told Chris that we were taking our last casts and moving on. I launched it out there and on my way back this girl bit. She was spawned out but I had a feeling she hadnt been in the river long. She was DIME BRIGHT!!










My brother ended the trip with this little guy caught on a spinner.










We had a great trip!! Fun was had by all. Lots of memories were made and we look forward to next year. 


The only down side was Chip was not able to join us this year, but it was OK because he was at home celebrating the birth of this guy!!










Luke James our official steelheader in training!!!


Sorry about so many posts but I guess you can only load 10 pictures at a time. I hope you all enjoy!!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice looking fish. Looks like you guys had a great time. Did you get chased by the geese, or were they gone?

Redneckman


----------



## marakey (Feb 28, 2006)

Great report, I really enjoyed all your pictures, Thank you for posting them


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

Chased by geese!! No I got BITE!!!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Those geese can be aggresive that is for sure. It was like a mine field when I was fishing it. Nothing like zig-zagging to avoid the geese.

Redneckman


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like yall had a heck of a trip!! Some beautiful fish!!


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

what a disgrace to steelhead ... almost every fish is from the gravel and pretty beat up. Let them do there thing and tango with the chromers in the BIG water. Stale fish dont fight half as hard because that spot has people ALL day hooking those fish over and over :lol:


----------

